# HaiYan vs TaiYan Cube



## computingeee (Mar 8, 2010)

I ordered the Type F-II for someone through PopBuying.com
I like it very much, but I would like to try something else.

I heard about two cubes that are very good and high level:
HaiYan Cube and the TaiYan Cube.

The HaiYan is a little bit more expensive than the taiyan.

what is better?

The color matters? I mean, Black cube has difference from the White one or White difference from Black?

Thanks.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

TaiYan. I haven't tried the HaiYan, and I have no idea what it's like.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 8, 2010)

Can you give me details?
why you like it? why is it better than any Type F-II or Type A-V?
Thanks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I ordered the Type F-II for someone through PopBuying.com
> I like it very much, but I would like to try something else.
> 
> I heard about two cubes that are very good and high level:
> ...




The Haiyan really is nothing special, except of the molding quality. If you want to buy a type A i recommend A III-SV, A II, or A V, although i think Taiyan would fit you better.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Type F-II for someone through PopBuying.com
> ...


taiyan's are great. very crispy and slightly rough, but they move wicked fast


----------



## computingeee (Mar 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Type F-II for someone through PopBuying.com
> ...



Why do you think TaiYan will fit me better?
Is it worth the price? better than Ghost Hands?


----------



## Tarik220 (Mar 8, 2010)

If you like type A's then go for the HaiYan but if, as you said, you like tyoe F's get a TaiYan


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I ordered the Type F-II for someone through PopBuying.com
> I like it very much, but I would like to try something else.
> 
> I heard about two cubes that are very good and high level:
> ...



Taiyan is good. Kinda like a Rubik's diy, but a little bit better. and the caps don't fall off. 
Haiyan is meh. Like daniel said, it's the molding quality.

Get an A-V and sand the corners... you can find the tutorial somewhere on the forum. search it


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...


if you have the F-ii, don't get Ghost Hand. Their similar... very very similar. Get a Taiyan, if you want to. (btw, its DAYAN, not TAIYAN)

CALL IT DAYAN PLZ!


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 8, 2010)

I got a white DaYan from popbuying a few weeks ago, and I was quite pleased with it's performance. I like it because it doesn't pop unless you try to make it pop, and it's a pretty light cube overall. I'd recommend it. I haven't tried a Haiyan before, so I can't compare.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 8, 2010)

Tarik220 said:


> If you like type A's then go for the HaiYan but if, as you said, you like tyoe F's get a TaiYan



My point is, I never tried Type A. So i can't tell you if I like it more than Type F-II. 



stinkocheeze said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Type F-II for someone through PopBuying.com
> ...



As I said before, I didn't try Type A before, only Type F-II.
I do like very smooth cube, if the Type F-II were less crispy and more smooth I was very happy.

Type A-V is smooth, but doesn't pops, cut corners and fast as the Type F-II?
(That's what I look in cube..)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I do like very smooth cube, if the Type F-II were less crispy and more smooth I was very happy.
> 
> Type A-V is smooth, but doesn't pops, cut corners and fast as the Type F-II?
> (That's what I look in cube..)



you should've said this earlier, so we don't have to "guess" what kind of cube you like.

if you like a cube that is smooth, and fast while having good corner cutting under the minimum standard tension (i.e. the loosest you can set without popping.), then i recommend A III-SV


PS: the MST (minimum standard tension) is different from OT (optimal tension). And just to let oyu guys know, OT referrs to the tension within the OTR (optimal tension range), so it still differs slightly according to the cuber.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > I do like very smooth cube, if the Type F-II were less crispy and more smooth I was very happy.
> ...



Can you give me a link to A III-SV in PopBuying? What is this SV?

and why the TaiYan cube is doesn't good for me? I like the type f-II a lot

thank you guys for all the answers.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2010)

it might not be "bad" for you. you just might not like it, or you may have to spend some time, if you want to switch cubes. two cubes can have very different feels. like, F-II is very 'bubbly' but then type A is very different, so i'm told. (never owned or tried one.)


----------



## Innocence (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...



I'd say it's because DaYan is actually less smooth than F II. You said you wanted a smooth cube.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 8, 2010)

Innocence said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Suppose the smoothness is doesn't bother me and I like F-II.
Fast, Crispy, Cut Corners. The DaYan is excellent?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...



it will be perfect.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...



F-II isn't really Crispy... as compared to other cubes such as C, F-II is not crispy.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 8, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



yeah...it's rough and unsmooth.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 8, 2010)

If you want a smooth cube, go for the Ghost Hand. It's really smooth.


----------



## Laura O (Mar 8, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Suppose the smoothness is doesn't bother me and I like F-II.
> Fast, Crispy, Cut Corners. The DaYan is excellent?



Yes, it is.
I used A V before but the DaYan is much better. Perfect corner cutting and no pops (until now...).


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 9, 2010)

Why don't you try Haiyan's cube-memory?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it when I get it. (I'm ordering today. yay!)


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 9, 2010)

get all of them...try out Haiyan, DaYan, and the weird type A III thingy that keeps getting mentioned.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my DaYan but popbuying is slow... However, the reviews have been pretty good


----------



## computingeee (Mar 9, 2010)

You said the HaiYan it's Type A-V but Modded (like sanding it).
I think I'll go on the DaYan Cube (TaiYan) it's seems to be awesome.

There is an Type A III-SB on PopBuying?
didn't heard about it.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 9, 2010)

Both Haiyan cubes are very nice. I have no idea about Taiyan but Haiyans are really good. I kind of like the Haiyan - Haiyan cube even better than the memory, It's fast, corner-cutting, doesn't pop and it doesn't lockup at all. Memory doesn't pop also but it feels very loose. If I asjust the tension to harder then it doesn't feel so good anymore.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 9, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Both Haiyan cubes are very nice. I have no idea about Taiyan but Haiyans are really good. I kind of like the Haiyan - Haiyan cube even better than the memory, It's fast, corner-cutting, doesn't pop and it doesn't lockup at all. Memory doesn't pop also but it feels very loose. If I asjust the tension to harder then it doesn't feel so good anymore.



That's the word I've been looking for - loose.
I just HATE cube that are loose. The Type F-II was very loose until I re-adjusted the tension and it great.
The DaYan is loose?

I'm very confused, Can't decide between DaYan, A-V and A-III.

The order is today.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 9, 2010)

@computingeee: You should try out the Haiyan-Haiyan cube. It's different from the Type A-V modded (that's the Haiyan-Memory cube). You can get it from cubehaiyan.com or popbuying (there are many other places). The Haiyan -Memory cube is also very good. I bought one yesterday, and I'm hoping that I will be receiving them soon so I can review them. Just get all of them and choose the one the fits your style of cubing.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 9, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Both Haiyan cubes are very nice. I have no idea about Taiyan but Haiyans are really good. I kind of like the Haiyan - Haiyan cube even better than the memory, It's fast, corner-cutting, doesn't pop and it doesn't lockup at all. Memory doesn't pop also but it feels very loose. If I asjust the tension to harder then it doesn't feel so good anymore.
> ...



Haven't tried a regular A-V yet (I have it but it's not assembled yet) but I like HaiYan -HaiYan cubes and AIII is a very good cube also.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

The thing is, the haiyan cube is very expensive.
the DaYan is 8.26 USD in PopBuying while the HaiYan is 11 USD.
this is big change.

Does it worth it?
And if I buy it, what is better - Black or White?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_White-28302

Thanks.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's personal preference. I prefer black (I'm not racist) because I use to use my Rubik's brand as my speedcube (back in the days. 5 months ago) And I got used to it. It just blows my recognition away.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2010)

DaYans are good cubes, but if you keep them tight expect an unpoppable cube with horrid corner cutting, keep it loose and you will get a few occaisional pops and amazing speed and decent corner cutting


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DaYans are good cubes, but if you keep them tight expect an unpoppable cube with horrid corner cutting, keep it loose and you will get a few occaisional pops and amazing speed and decent corner cutting



What if you keep it somewhere in between?


----------



## tribaleps (Mar 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > DaYans are good cubes, but if you keep them tight expect an unpoppable cube with horrid corner cutting, keep it loose and you will get a few occaisional pops and amazing speed and decent corner cutting
> ...



...probably you get the BEST cube ever.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm making my order now,
I don't know what to decide.

*Type A V with Sand Mod is better than DaYan or HaiYan?*

PLEASE HELP ME IT'S IMPORTANT


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I'm making my order now,
> I don't know what to decide.
> 
> *Type A V with Sand Mod is better than DaYan or HaiYan?*
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's Haiyan- memory

Haiyan- Haiyan cube is excellent, and DaYan is obviously great, according to 90% of the people on this forum. 


I'm sure you can decide for yourself.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> I'm making my order now,
> I don't know what to decide.
> 
> *Type A V with Sand Mod is better than DaYan or HaiYan?*
> ...



It's between A-V and Dayan... and Haiyan...

LOL


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DaYans are good cubes, but if you keep them tight expect an unpoppable cube with horrid corner cutting, keep it loose and you will get a few occaisional pops and amazing speed and decent corner cutting



My dayan is super tight and i love it


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

UPDATE:
I have an option to order TWO cubes at the same time.

DaYan + HaYan? or maybe one of them Type A?

AND,
there is a difference between white and black?


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> UPDATE:
> I have an option to order TWO cubes at the same time.
> 
> DaYan + HaYan? or maybe one of them Type A?
> ...



it's really important my friends.
Some people are waiting for me to order, they asked me cube also.

What cubes to order if I can order TWO?

HaiYan, DaYan, Type A V?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

Type A V and Dayan
or Haiyan with Dayan


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

A-II and Haiyan.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Type A V and Dayan
> or Haiyan with Dayan



That's what I asked.. 


iSpinz said:


> A-II and Haiyan.


Now I'm more confused..

Can't Decide!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Type A V and Dayan
> ...



I *really* recommend old A-II. Amazing cube.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...




You say it better than order this and dayan or something like that.
I don't want to be bummer with the order if I don't like it.

HaiYan isn't an Type A?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

How about a A-II and a Haiyan cube from cubehaiyan.com (FREE shipping and the type A's are cheaper than other places)


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> How about a A-II and a Haiyan cube from cubehaiyan.com (FREE shipping and the type A's are cheaper than other places)



yea. get that


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...


I have all three and I can tell you that the Haiyan-Haiyan is nothing special. I prefer the A-II over Haiyan.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

So Is it better to buy DaYan + A-II?

AND, didn't find type A-II at cubehaiyan.com
where is it?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> it's really important my friends.
> Some people are waiting for me to order, they asked me cube also.


Ah, now I remember. You created a similar thread before, lying about its importance:



computingeee said:


> I'm making *very big order* from PopBuying.com *for a lot of people* who wants cube.





computingeee said:


> 2 * LL 2x2x2 Black (Also Called LanLan)
> 2 * SE 3x3x3 Black (Also Called Type F2, made by Sheng En)
> 3 * QJ 6CM 4x4x4 Black (Also Called Mini QJ)


----------



## jiggy (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...



I would suggest you go for HaiYan and DaYan. I haven't tried the Dayan so I can't really comment on it but I hear good things. I've been using the HaiYan - HaiYan for a bit over a week now and I'm a big fan. As for the Type A 5, it's ok but nothing special. I am really looking forward to my HaiYan - Memory (Type A V, sanded down by HaiYan) though!

The HaiYan is really very different from the Fii: The Fii is quite forgiving and bubbly, the HaiYan is very smooth and crisp and feels a lot harder that the Fii. The HaiYan is also very resistant to locks (although I still get the occasional lock, but that's probably more my fault than the cube's).

As for black or white, I had the same dilemma a while ago! I did a bit of research and the overall consensus was that white is slightly faster than black. So, I went for white but it took me about two weeks to get used to the colour change. I honestly notice very little difference between the two and the only reason I now stick with white is so that I don't have to waste another two weeks getting used to black again! My advice to you is to go with whatever colour you are currently used to, unless you have a very good reason to change.

Good luck!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2010)

get an A5 and sand down the corners and get a DaYan, if your going to get 2 cubes, i think that's your best bet


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> So Is it better to buy DaYan + A-II?
> 
> AND, didn't find type A-II at cubehaiyan.com
> where is it?



It's called Haiyan II on cubehaiyan.com. Yeah, Dayan and A-II.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > it's really important my friends.
> ...



Don't make me liar.
I did order this and if you read my other thread: "*My PopBuying Order - Review* you will know. It's easy to blame, right?
I ordered all of these cube, not for me. now it's for me.



iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > So Is it better to buy DaYan + A-II?
> ...



There is DaYan on CubeHaiyan.com?

Each says something different, confused..

Heard a lot here..
Type A V, DaYan, HaiYan, A-II...........


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > So Is it better to buy DaYan + A-II?
> ...


do you really like your AII more than your DaYan?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...



Yep.



computingeee said:


> There is DaYan on CubeHaiyan.com?


I don't think so.

My store will have both in a few days though. Popbuying also has them.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

:fp
the name on cubehaiyan.com is REALLY messed up.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow.
I Really Can't Decide.

Between HaiYan, DaYan and A-II...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Wow.
> I Really Can't Decide.
> 
> Between HaiYan, DaYan and A-II...



Get all three?


----------



## jiggy (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



Get all three. It's personal preference anyway, other people recommendations can only take you so far.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



I Wish.
But that's too many.
Don't want to spend too much money on that.


Final Decision?..
Guess I'll pass on Type A V for this decision..


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 10, 2010)

No one can tell you which cube to choose. It's all about how you feel, and the only way to know for sure is to experiment.

But when in doubt, go the eeny-meeny-miney-moe method.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Don't make me liar.


Seven normal cubes is not a _"very big order"_ and can't be _"for a lot of people"_ unless they share them.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make me liar.
> ...



Maybe you think seven people are not a lot,
but I think it is.

I gave each one, 7 people:

Mini QJ, Mini QJ, Mini QJ, Type F-II, Type F-II, LanLan 2x2x2, LanLan 2x2x2.

@Chapuunka:
I Like smooth cube, which two is most good for me? Smooth and cut corners.
DaYan, HaiYan, A V or A-II?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...


DaYan is smooth. A-II is crispy.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



and what about haiyan / a v?
Smooth?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the A III-f (III-SV) would be a good choice for you.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think the A III-f (III-SV) would be a good choice for you.



Where can I get it in PopBuying?
So give up on haiyan?

DaYan and A-III-F is good ?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i think the A III-f (III-SV) would be a good choice for you.
> ...


I think A-II is better than DaYan.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



You said the DaYan is smooth.
I don't want JUST type a on my order.
Thought to mix it with haiyan or dayan


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



DaYan's are most definitely *not* smooth, its the crispiest cube i have ever used, way more so than my type c


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...



Haiyan = Type A


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Both Haiyan cubes are very nice. I have no idea about Taiyan but Haiyans are really good. I kind of like the Haiyan - Haiyan cube even better than the memory, It's fast, corner-cutting, doesn't pop and it doesn't lockup at all. Memory doesn't pop also but it feels very loose. If I asjust the tension to harder then it doesn't feel so good anymore.
> ...



that was yesterday, please don't instill a false sense of urgency


Spoiler



i felt smart saying that


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

So, what is the final decision for me?
Smooth Cube, I can take maybe one smooth cube and one crispy.

add to the type iii-f, what with it? haiyan, dayan, a v?

cincyaviation,
I didn't order yet because I'm very unsure, even it's very not nice, people gave me money already and waiting..


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

computingeee said:


> So, what is the final decision for me?
> Smooth Cube, I can take maybe one smooth cube and one crispy.
> 
> add to the type iii-f, what with it? haiyan, dayan, a v?
> ...



DaYan + A III-f (III-SV).
↑don't lube this cube with lubricants that contains propelants (lol spelling)​


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> :fp
> the name on cubehaiyan.com is REALLY messed up.



I agree. One if the Type A III's are missing. Either the New Type A III (f) or the Old Type A III.


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > So, what is the final decision for me?
> ...



Where can I buy A-III F ?
PopBuying? I order from there.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 10, 2010)

You can get the DaYan and Type A-III f from popbuying. Search under the magic cube category. (GJ for Guojia and DY for Dayan)


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

This is Type A III-F:
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563
?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 10, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563 Black
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24562 White
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24561 ABS color


----------



## computingeee (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank You ALL!!!
Finally ordered 
Transcation Number Deleted for Privacy.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 10, 2010)

finally, hope it doesnt get lost in the mail


----------



## FruityNinja (Mar 11, 2010)

*i have both*

I have both dayan (taiyan) and Haiyan cubes
I used to use my dayan as my main, but When i got my haiyan, i switched immediately. Basically, haiyan haiyan cubes are better
oh yeah buy the haiyan haiyan cube, not haiyan 1,2,3,4,5, or memory, haiyan haiyan is best


----------



## FruityNinja (Mar 11, 2010)

by 1,2,3,4,5, i mean haiyan cube models 1 through 5


----------



## carl (Mar 13, 2010)

plx link to the best type of haiyan cube in popbuying. Thx


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

carl said:


> plx link to the best haiyan cube in popbuying. Thx



not the place for that kind of question, also, there is no "best"


----------

